# Simulcast: Loud high pitched whine



## lysergicfuneral (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi, first I have to preface that I bought this prebuilt on Reverb and it has been bought and sold a few times, so it's would be to track down the original builder, I figure it is best to ask here.

I got this pedal a few weeks ago and it worked great. I rearranged my board and now I get a high pitched whining noise when turning up the Drive control. This happens at about 2 o'clock in both high and low gain mode and not at all in the middle. I've tried different power plugs from my power supply, cables, and amps. I'm not experienced with building or troubleshooting, but the only thing I noticed is moving the input signal wire changes the intensity of the whine but doesn't remove it (wire seen in orange in the build sheet, yellow in this build).

Any ideas for a novice? Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 28, 2019)

try running it from a battery to see if the whine goes away.  that will let you see if the noise is coming from inside your pedal or from the effects and power supply outside of it.    also try putting your board back in the prior order to see if the noise goes away so you can tell if something in your pedal changed or if the noise is based on whatever is different in your new arrangement.    I had a similar issue with pedals on my board that were noisy in some places but not in others and the issue went away when I put in a new power supply.


----------



## lysergicfuneral (Aug 28, 2019)

It doesn't have a 9v connection, so that's out. I tried running it directly from a 9v wall wart with no change. This happens with other pedals and also just alone on the ground. So I'm pretty confident that it's something in the pedal. It wasn't dropped or abused, so it's weird that it suddenly developed this issue.

Would it be asking too much to ask for a refund?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 28, 2019)

I can't tell if you are trying to track down the builder to ask for a refund, but that sounds like a long shot for a pedal that has gone through multiple owners.  You could check with the person that sold it to you to see if you could return it, but it may be a stretch to even ask that person for a refund if it worked when you got it.   Maybe Reverb has a return policy as well that would come into play, so that is another thing you could check.

As for the problem you are having with your pedal, if it is because a part on the pedal went bad, you could roll up your leaves and try to learn about the pedal and see if you could fix.  That is really what the forums on this site are for, and I'm sure folks would offer helpful suggestions.


----------



## lysergicfuneral (Aug 28, 2019)

I guess it doesn't hurt to ask. I'd just be asking from the guy I bought it from. If that doesn't work out, I'll have to get in there and figure it out like you said. Thanks.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 28, 2019)

Good luck!


----------

